# Why are cameras / camcorders waterproof to certain depth?



## jamesmiller88 (Jan 14, 2011)

This just came up in my mind, How come cameras / camcorders are waterproof only to a certain depth. Like the Kodak play sport, it says it's waterproof only down to 10 feet or something. What happens if you go lower?
Force Factor


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 14, 2011)

well it is because of the pressure.. the more deeper your camera will be the more pressure will be applied on it due to water..


----------



## Tenida (Jan 18, 2011)

Check Canon D10 its waterproof camera.

Here its link-PowerShot D10 - Digital Cameras - Canon India


----------

